# Man Stabbed in Fart Fight



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 14, 2009)

Texas.  Why am I not surprised?

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/weird/Man_Stabbed_in_Fart_Fight

http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/270811



> In Waco, Texas, several men from Houston were said to be sharing a hotel room when a supposed fart-fight broke out. Believed to have let rip within the confines of the hotel room a human made stink bomb from his own intestinal matter, 35-year-old Juan Antonio Salano Castellanos aroma seriously offended another room guest.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 14, 2009)

It didn't say, but I wonder if the puncture alleviated the man of his gas? 

...I know...that was bad....

You think they'll sue Taco Bell for selling them burritos that gave them such horrible gas and led to the stabbing? 

...it could happen... especially in the US


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2009)

[yt]LazXj9YrH1M[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2009)

[yt]R6dm9rN6oTs[/yt]


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 14, 2009)

Who knows, maybe he's a member of one of those hardcore monastic orders that are into self-flatulation........


----------



## McLargehuge (Apr 14, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Man Stabbed in Fart Fighthttp://www.digitaljournal.com/article/270811



And with that headline, a thousand sexual euphemisms were born.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2009)

I dunno why folks are raising such a stink about this. Some of the jokes are a real gas. But of course I wouldn't want to be stuck with the smell either.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 14, 2009)

Unfartunately, I don't have the straight poop on the situation as there are still unreleased nuggets of information that I am not privy to.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2009)

That was great Bob thanks for the laugh


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 14, 2009)

Can we have an end to all these cracks, please?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, so now YOU're gonna rip on us too, huh?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 14, 2009)

Nothing left in my ****nal.


----------



## Flea (Apr 16, 2009)

Could someone show me how to post a vid directly to a forum like the above?

In the meantime, take a whiff of this:

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=20377785


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 16, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Texas.  Why am I not surprised?
> 
> http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/weird/Man_Stabbed_in_Fart_Fight
> 
> http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/270811



That stinks.


----------

